# EMS Shirts



## Chimpie (Feb 15, 2005)

Where is a good place to get pre-designed EMS shirts, such as those that read First Responder, EMT, Paramedic, Instructor, blah blah.  I'm looking for something like blue duty t-shirts and sweatshirts.  I'm looking for both reflective and non-reflective.


----------



## Jon (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Feb 15 2005, 10:04 PM
> * Where is a good place to get pre-designed EMS shirts, such as those that read First Responder, EMT, Paramedic, Instructor, blah blah.  I'm looking for something like blue duty t-shirts and sweatshirts.  I'm looking for both reflective and non-reflective. *


 In Philly, a place called MacDonalds' Uniform sells PA EMT and Medic tee's and sweatshirts in navy. 

I've got a (VERY whacker) black shirt with what must be a Jerry Garcia star of life in blue flames, with EMT in large letters on the back.


Quick google search yeilds 
http://www.rescuetees.com/cgi-bin/ms2/resc...ay?c=EMS&q=EM21
http://www.firefighter.com/Leases2/Home.cf...ID=205&AID=AMFF


Jon


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Jon, but I'm look for something more along the lines of duty wear shirts/sweatshirts.  I know about Galls, but I'm looking for others as well.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 16, 2005)

Chief's Supply has some apparel items, but not nearly the selection that you find in Galls.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 16, 2005)

Have you looked for something local? We have all of our apparel embroidered and silk screened by a company locally.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Feb 16 2005, 06:35 AM
> * Have you looked for something local? We have all of our apparel embroidered and silk screened by a company locally. *


 Yeah, there is a shop here in town that I'm going to visit later today.


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Feb 17, 2005)

We tried Galls, after the third reshipment because of low quality, we went to a local general store and they made up some real good ones for us that are what we wear now.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Emergency Tees/The Emergency Bookstore have a few here. I've ordered some stuff from them in the past...pretty good quality. They also do all the "branded" merchandise for NAEMT, the California State Firefighters' Association, and a few other groups.

I've also seen a few generic shirts for sale on eBay from places that will do bulk orders, but I don't know any names specifically.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2005)

Has anyone tried the new shirts/jackets from 5.11?  I saw them advertised in Galls, and was curious about them.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 19, 2005)

I got a couple from PowerCall Sirens in the past.  They were pretty nice and have held up well.


----------



## GFD940 (Feb 19, 2005)

The 5.11 gear is good though it is designed more for use by law enforcement.  It is what the FBI and Secret Service wear.  The boots are nice too.  EMS*USA carries it as well and they give quantity discounts if you're outfitting a dept.


----------



## Jon (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GFD940_@Feb 19 2005, 01:30 PM
> * The 5.11 gear is good though it is designed more for use by law enforcement.  It is what the FBI and Secret Service wear.  The boots are nice too.  EMS*USA carries it as well and they give quantity discounts if you're outfitting a dept. *


 I just got my 5-11 whacker pouch. Will convert any pair of cargos into Band-aid whaker pants. will update on how they work out.


Jon


----------

